# Why nobody can answer !!??

## L1nux

Hi there,i am writing this topic for the 2nd time and i wish some1 can help me, i am trying to make a home network between my gentoo box and windows2000 pc, i am having ethernet cards on both pcs and i plugged a cable between the two ethernets, but till now i dont know what particular steps i have to do to bring the network UP, here more details of my network configuration:

Windows 2000 IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

        Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 192.168.0.5

        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

 L1nuxWorld root # ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:8E:79:71

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:baff:fe8e:7971/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:61 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:10040 (9.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x7000

/etc/hosts:

127.0.0.1       localhost

127.0.0.1       L1nuxWorld

/etc/resolv.conf:

#nameserver 127.0.0.1

nameserver 217.144.6.6

nameserver 217.144.6.5

and i connect to the net through my gentoo using wvdial and through win2k using dialup modem.

when i try to ping any of the 2 pcs i have unreachable host.

i wish some1 may help

sorry for bothering,

----------

## nbensa

First. If you're doing a direct connection nic-nic (no hub) the cable must be crossover.

On the Windows PC make sure you assign an IP address. 192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0. On the Linux PC do the same. IP: 192.168.0.11, netmask 255.255.255.0. If you can ping between them, keep reading. If not, stop and post.

If you are going to connect using your Windows box, then you don't need any software in your Linux box. Just configure the gateway to point to your Windows PC (192.168.0.10)

The Windows box must have a routing software. I recommend winroute (http://www.kerio.com/) I know W2K has routing builting, but I've never used it myself as I'm a Linux-only type guy.

To share files between your boxes you need Samba on Linux.

HTH,

Norberto

EDIT: fixed some typos.

----------

## L1nux

Hi again, well i did what u asked me to do, i set 192.168.0.10 & 255.255.255.0 to win box & 192.168.0.11 & 255.255.255.0 to gentoo box and tried to ping and gives my request time out or host not reachable, is there is away to check the cable, i used a probe and checked that there is 2pins lights my probe which means that the cable is working.

any comments or ideas,

thanks alot

----------

## NeddySeagoon

L1nux,

You can check for a crossover cable by looking at the ends.

Get both ends of the cable together and look at the coloured wires  in the connectors. There are four solid colours and four white wires with dashes of colours (you may not see the dashes).

A 'straight through' cable has the colours in the same order at both ends a 'crossover' has different orders at each end. 

If you have a straight through cable it won't work. You either need to add another cable and a hub, or replace your cable with a 'crossover'.

No damage will have been done.

----------

## L1nux

No, it is a cross cable, so it is a configuration problem.....

----------

## NeddySeagoon

L1nux,

Post the output of 

```
/sbin/route -n 
```

and 

```
/sbin/ifconfig eth0
```

 from your linux box and the equivelent from the windows box.

Open a DOS prompt and try 

```
netstat -h
```

 and use whatever options look most promising. I don't have a Windows box to try it on.

----------

## nbensa

has your windows box any firewall?

----------

## Suicidal

It appears that the linux box is sending packets on eth0 but not getting anything in return

1st make sure the windows 2000 nic link speed and duplex through the device manager is set to auto-detect. 

Make sure there are no firewalls running on either box

on the 192.168.0.10 box set the default gateway to 192.168.0.11

and on the 192.168.0.11 box set it to 192.168.0.10

----------

## nbensa

 *Suicidal wrote:*   

> on the 192.168.0.10 box set the default gateway to 192.168.0.11
> 
> and on the 192.168.0.11 box set it to 192.168.0.10

 

Hm nope. That will confuse routing.

Check list:

	1) IP:

		192.168.0.10 windows

		192.168.0.11 linux 

		netmask 255.255.255.0 on both boxes

	2) cable. Is it ok? Try another one if you're in doubt.

	3) firewalls? On Windows, McAfee 6 and higher have built-in firewalls. Perhaps other antiviruses too (Norton, PCCillin.)

	4) On Windows, I remember there's an option to filter ICMP replies. Go to Network properties and look for security options.

----------

## L1nux

hi again, this is the output of some commands:

/sbin/ifconfig eth0

L1nuxWorld root # ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:8E:79:71

          inet addr:192.168.0.11  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:baff:fe8e:7971/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:25 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:2750 (2.6 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x7000

/sbin/route -n

L1nuxWorld root # /sbin/route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

217.144.0.164   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.10    0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0

*for the cable i guess it is working cause in the w2k i have a localareaconnection icon and it gives a connected state and when i unplug the cable from either ends it alerts me that the cable was unplugged

*for the windows icmp filtering does it filter incoming and outgoing packets, i guess it filters only incoming so the w2k should ping the gentoo box !!

no ideas ????

----------

## Suicidal

 *Quote:*   

> Hm nope. That will confuse routing.

 

Hmm, reading his route output you are right. 

```
0.0.0.0 192.168.0.10 0.0.0.0 UG 1 0 0 eth0 
```

looking at his ppp connection it should read

```
0.0.0.0 217.144.0.164 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 ppp0
```

I guess I have been working on routers too

much lately.

Reading your ifconfig I see that you are getting absolutely nothing

from the windows box. On both machines ping your loopback address (127.0.0.1)

If one of them does not respond you have a broken nic driver.

Try re-installing the driver (windows) or recompile the kernel (linux).

The only other thing I can think of is to make sure that the box next to internet protocol (TCP/IP) is selected in the network properties of the 2000 machine, or try another cable - even if it is new.

----------

## L1nux

Hi there, i tried to ping 127.0.0.1 on each pc it works and gives my response, the final propable error is the cable, i will try another, and if anybody knows asite that has pictures of cross cable and also the internal structure of it please  post it here, and i will buy 1 soon,

thanks alot.

----------

## nbensa

http://www.netspec.com/helpdesk/wiredoc.html

 :Wink: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

L1nux,

That looks good 127.0.0.1 is hard coded in the software at a fairly high level in the network stack.

Now try each PCs own 192.168 ...  address on that PC. That may actually get to the NIC drivers.

RJ-45 connectors have 8 pins but only 1,2,3 and 6 are used for Ethernet. 1 and 2 are one pair (I can't remember if they are Transmit or Receive) and pins 3 and 6 are the other pair. In a straight through cable, pin 1 is wired to pin 1 etc. A hub or switch is wired the opposite way to a NIC so that it all works.

In a crossover cable pins 1 and 2 at one end are connected to pins 3 and 6 at the other end, so the transmit pair at one end go to the the receiver at the other ...

----------

## L1nux

Hi there, i check the cross cable and i visited a number of sites and it is working probably, and also i tried to ping 192.168.0.10 (win ip) from windows and it works and the same for gentoo, 

till now i cant figure what is the problem,

any more ideas,

thanks alot,

----------

## nbensa

 *L1nux wrote:*   

> the cross cable ...  is working probably

 

I better read "I'M SURE IT'S WORKING" before wasting more time on this. Please, get a new cable to be sure. Also, are you absolutely sure there's no firewall in either box? Iptables on Linux, something else on Windows (antivirus, etc.)? If everything fails, get new NICs.

Regards,

Norberto

----------

## L1nux

Hi there, will i can say that the crosscable is working surely, and am sure there is no firewall's or antiviruses on the windows box, for gentoo box, i have never tried to setup iptables or firewalls since i installed it, but if they came by default i wish u notify me for this, and also i tried the connection between my gentoo and win98 and the same problem happens, i don't know whats the problem,

thanks alot,

----------

## nbensa

Let's start from scratch. Can you please post output of:

cat /usr/src/linux/.config

dmesg

/sbin/lsmod

/sbin/lspci -v

----------

## L1nux

cat /usr/src/l1nux.config:

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_LOLAT is not set

# CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL is not set

CONFIG_M386=y

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX31 is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPPRO31 is not set

# CONFIG_M68631 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM431 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6231 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK731 is not set

# CONFIG_MXP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MMP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG is not set

# CONFIG_X86_XADD is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=4

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_I8K=m

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_1GB=y

# CONFIG_2GB is not set

# CONFIG_3GB is not set

# CONFIG_05GB is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_HZ=200

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_SYSTRACE is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=m

CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# ACPI Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=m

CONFIG_ISAPNP=m

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_BLK_STATS=y

#

# Enterprise Volume Management System

#

CONFIG_EVMS=m

CONFIG_EVMS_LOCAL_DEV_MGR=m

CONFIG_EVMS_DOS_SEGMENT_MGR=m

# CONFIG_EVMS_GPT_SEGMENT_MGR is not set

CONFIG_EVMS_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_EVMS_DRIVELINK=m

CONFIG_EVMS_BBR=m

CONFIG_EVMS_LVM=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_EVMS_AIX=m

CONFIG_EVMS_OS2=m

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_CRITICAL is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_SERIOUS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_ERROR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_WARNING is not set

CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_EXTRA is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_ENTRY_EXIT is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_INFO_EVERYTHING is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM=m

#

# Cryptography support (CryptoAPI)

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

# CONFIG_CIPHERS is not set

# CONFIG_DIGESTS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTODEV is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT=m

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=253

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_PROBE_EISA_VL=y

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_TCQ_ON_BY_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=8

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_PROC_STATS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400=y

CONFIG_SCSI_G_NCR5380_PORT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_G_NCR5380_MEM is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx_sync is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx_FAST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx_DISCONNECT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x_TRMS1040=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T_NOGENSUPP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE=m

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=y

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_ETHERTAP=y

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

# CONFIG_ELMC is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC_II is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_WD80x3=m

# CONFIG_ULTRAMCA is not set

CONFIG_ULTRA=m

# CONFIG_ULTRA32 is not set

CONFIG_SMC9194=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NI5010=m

CONFIG_NI52=m

CONFIG_NI65=m

CONFIG_AT1700=m

CONFIG_DEPCA=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_E2100=m

CONFIG_EWRK3=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=m

CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

CONFIG_HPLAN=m

CONFIG_LP486E=m

CONFIG_ETH16I=m

CONFIG_NE2000=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

CONFIG_AC3200=m

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

CONFIG_NET_BCM4400=m

CONFIG_CS89x0=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_EEPRO100=m

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_TC35815=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T3 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T7 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T6 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T8 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T4 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN_T5 is not set

CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

# CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_NONCS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_PLX_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_HERMES is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Token Ring devices

#

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_IBMLS=m

CONFIG_3C359=m

# CONFIG_TMS380TR is not set

CONFIG_SMCTR=m

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_IPHASE5526 is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

CONFIG_IRDA=m

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG=y

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR=m

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_VJ=y

CONFIG_ISDN_MPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_AUDIO is not set

#

# ISDN feature submodules

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVERSION=m

#

# Passive ISDN cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_HISAX=m

CONFIG_ISDN_HISAX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_EURO=y

# CONFIG_DE_AOC is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_NO_SENDCOMPLETE=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_KEYPAD is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_1TR6 is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_NI1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MAX_CARDS=8

CONFIG_HISAX_16_0=y

CONFIG_HISAX_16_3=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_IX1MICROR2=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ASUSCOM=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELEINT=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFCS=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SPORTSTER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MIC=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ISURF=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HSTSAPHIR=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELESPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_S0BOX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DIEHLDIVA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET_U=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NICCY=y

CONFIG_HISAX_BKM_A4T=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SCT_QUADRO=y

CONFIG_HISAX_GAZEL=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_W6692=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_SX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ENTERNOW_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER_CS is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA_CS is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_CS is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_ST5481=m

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZ_PCIPNP=m

#

# Active ISDN cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ICN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_PCBIT=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_SC=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ACT2000=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_DIVAS=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_TPAM=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_AVM_CS is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m

CONFIG_HYSDN=m

CONFIG_HYSDN_CAPI=y

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

# CONFIG_ECC is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_COMPUTONE=m

CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=m

CONFIG_CYCLADES=m

CONFIG_CYZ_INTR=y

CONFIG_DIGIEPCA=m

CONFIG_ESPSERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO=m

CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO=m

CONFIG_ISI=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=m

CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

CONFIG_RISCOM8=m

CONFIG_SPECIALIX=m

CONFIG_SPECIALIX_RTSCTS=y

CONFIG_SX=m

CONFIG_RIO=m

# CONFIG_RIO_OLDPCI is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE=m

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_SHARING is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_USER is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_SHARING is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_USER is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

# CONFIG_IMON is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_TUX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_LARRY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_GENTOO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_G is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_PENGUIN is not set

CONFIG_FB_LOGO_POWEREDBY=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CLGEN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_SPLASHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

# CONFIG_USB_USBDNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

#

# Bluetooth support

#

CONFIG_BLUEZ=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_SCO=m

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_RFCOMM is not set

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP=m

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP_MC_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUSB=m

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_USB_SCO is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_USB_ZERO_PACKET is not set

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_H4=y

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBTUART is not set

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIVHCI=m

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_IOVIRT is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_QSORT is not set

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is not set

----------

## L1nux

dmesg:

07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD84AA, ATA DISK drive

hdc: ZIPCD1024INT-A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: LG CD-ROM CRD-8521B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c0173344, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 16514064 sectors (8455 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=1027/255/63, UDMA(66)

hdc: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: packet command error: error=0xe0

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Equalizer1996: $Revision: 1.2.1 $ $Date: 1996/09/22 13:52:00 $ Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com)

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 1410k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

aec671x_detect: 

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

megaraid: v1.18 (Release Date: Thu Oct 11 15:02:53 EDT 2001)

megaraid: no BIOS enabled.

DC390: 0 adapters found

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.02.00.031.

3w-xxxx: No cards with valid units found.

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

Red Hat/Adaptec aacraid driver, Jan  5 2004

Loading Adaptec I2O RAID: Version 2.4 Build 5

Detecting Adaptec I2O RAID controllers...

sim710: No NCR53C710 adapter found.

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd400, IRQ 11

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd800, IRQ 11

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:03) ...

Warning, log replay starting on readonly filesystem

reiserfs: replayed 13 transactions in 4 seconds

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Freeing unused kernel memory: 100k freed

Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

eth0: D-Link DFE-538TX (RealTek RTL8139) at 0xc8937000, 00:50:ba:8e:79:71, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:07.5 to 64

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

hdd: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: packet command error: error=0xa0

hdd: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: packet command error: error=0xa0

hdd: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdd: packet command error: error=0xa0

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP BSD Compression module registered

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

eth0: Setting 100mbps half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability ffff.

----------

## L1nux

/sbin/lsmod:

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: PF 

ppp_deflate             3064   2  (autoclean)

zlib_deflate           16696   0  (autoclean) [ppp_deflate]

bsd_comp                3960   0  (autoclean)

ppp_async               7264   1  (autoclean)

ppp_generic            14748   3  (autoclean) [ppp_deflate bsd_comp ppp_async]

slhc                    4848   1  (autoclean) [ppp_generic]

hsfbasic2              95948   2  (autoclean)

hsfserial              23380   2  (autoclean)

hsfengine             868940   0  (autoclean) [hsfserial]

hsfosspec              21820   1  (autoclean) [hsfbasic2 hsfserial hsfengine]

snd-pcm-oss            35460   0  (autoclean)

snd-mixer-oss          11128   1  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss]

parport_pc             24520   0 

parport                22720   0  [parport_pc]

snd-via82xx             9932   1 

snd-pcm                52960   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-via82xx]

snd-timer              12616   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-ac97-codec         31680   0  [snd-via82xx]

snd-page-alloc          4524   0  [snd-via82xx snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         2752   0  [snd-via82xx]

snd-rawmidi            12288   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-device          3808   0  [snd-rawmidi]

snd                    25988   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-via82xx snd-pcm snd-timer snd-ac97-codec snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device]

soundcore               3364   5  [snd]

8139too                14152   1 

mii                     2160   0  [8139too]

usb-storage            55608   0  (unused)

hid                    12468   0  (unused)

uhci                   23008   0  (unused)

usbcore                55264   1  [usb-storage hid uhci]

************************************************************

/sbin/lspci -v:

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev c4)

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

	Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

	Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

	Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

	I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

	Memory behind bridge: d4000000-d5ffffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d6000000-d67fffff

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

	Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686/A PCI to ISA Bridge

	Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

	Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

	Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

	I/O ports at d000 [size=16]

	Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 16) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

	I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 16) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

	I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

	Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:07.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

	Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

	Subsystem: Sigmatel Inc Onboard Audio

	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

	I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]

	I/O ports at e000 [size=4]

	I/O ports at e400 [size=4]

	Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:0f.0 Communication controller: Rockwell International HSF 56k Data/Fax/Voice Modem (rev 01)

	Subsystem: CIS Technology Inc: Unknown device 2014

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

	Memory at d6c00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

	I/O ports at e800 [size=8]

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

00:10.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (rev 10)

	Subsystem: D-Link System Inc DFE-538TX 10/100 Ethernet Adapter

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

	I/O ports at ec00 [size=256]

	Memory at 56800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 86C326 5598/6326 (rev 92) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

	Subsystem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS6326 GUI Accelerator

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 32

	Memory at d6000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=8M]

	Memory at d5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

	I/O ports at c000 [size=128]

	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=64K]

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 1

	Capabilities: [50] AGP version 1.0

*************************************************************

i wish this will help !!

----------

## nbensa

May I ask for "cat /etc/conf.d/net" ?

----------

## nbensa

Also... Which kernel is it?

----------

## L1nux

/etc/conf.d/net:

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.11 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.11"

and my kernel is 2.4.20-gentoo-r6

----------

## nbensa

Your NIC runs on the same IRQ as your USB host adapter? I'm not sure, but could that be the problem here?

I see lots of timeouts on your dmesg, I tried google but all I got were references to old problems with 2.4.{3,4} and ne2k/8139too. 

I'd try a couple of things. First, a kernel upgrade. Try 2.4.25. If that doesn't fix this, you'll have to change the IRQ of your NIC/USB host. Unfortunately, I don't know how to do that.

Also, try downgrading your network speed. Try a 10Mbit setup. You'll need to pass a parm to modprobe for your NIC. Take a look at the output from "/sbin/modinfo 8139too"

I'm going to sleep now (5am here) but I'll check later today if you still have problems. Maybe a fresh brain can make a difference  :Smile: 

----------

## L1nux

Hi there, sorry to say that;

i have stucked with gentoo, i was trying to connect to the internet using wvdial but after lunching it my pc freezed and i restarted it, when i tried to log in it worked, but it says that some configuration are error, and i got the following error:

Adding client ot server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM-FAILURE:1.0

and i have a black desktop with semi-buttons,

please help me to retrive my gentoo

----------

## nbensa

Hi there! 

That (the CORBA thing) is another problem. Can you log into a text terminal?

Regards,

Norberto

----------

## L1nux

Hi there, yes i can log into terminal through the gnome failsafe xterm, so do u now how to fix the corba problem,

thanks alot again,

----------

## nbensa

I'd start by emerging Gnome's CORBA implementation:

```
"emerge -pv $(qpkg -I -v -nc bonobo) $(qpkg -I -v -nc ORBit)"
```

(NOTE: you'll need to "emerge gentoolkit" if you don't already have it.)

----------

## L1nux

hi there, while iam searching i found someone encountered the same problem, and a solution was:

cd $HOME; rm -rf .gconf*/*lock*

i did an am rebooting........

i wish it works

this solution is not working   :Mad: 

----------

## nbensa

Hmm.... Does it work for other users? If so, then remove (rm -rf) every instance of .gconf*/ in your ~. If that doesn't work, rm -rf .gnome*/

Please, note that those commands will wipe your personal Gnome configuration.

----------

## L1nux

Hi again, for a regular user it worked fine, but the problem is that for root user the problem happens, so do u advise me to delete .gconf*???

thanks vvmuch

----------

## nbensa

Yup  :Smile: 

----------

## L1nux

Hi there, i tried but nothing gets better, i really don't know what to do?!!!

----------

## nbensa

Did you removed .gnome*/ too?

What about your /tmp? Sometimes, when KDE crashes, it leaves files in /tmp and then it doesn't boot. I guess Gnome do the same. That's why I use tmpfs for /tmp  :Wink: 

Also. I'd suggest to change tittle now that people is trying to help you  :Very Happy: 

----------

## L1nux

Hi there again, sorry for being absent for a time but i installed gentoo again, and now back to the first problem, which is my network, i still can't get it up, i tried to change the ethernet but my gentoo stucks at this at startup:

starting usb and hotplugging.

so how can i solve my network problem.

----------

## smart

I have the feeling your autonegotiation goes haywire. Assuming you have somewhat modern NICs, they'd both support full duplex but the driver falls back to halfduplex. So again you have two possibilities:

a) you set both NICs to fixed setups, because the autonegotiation isn't implemented correctly, which happens to be true for some NICs

b) you networkcable is fucked up in fact despite it worked at some other place, because that other place used halfduplex and your NICs originally want full and the bug sits on one of those two extra wires.

so go and start with setting parameters fixed. prime em with 10/half if you can and go on with 10/full then 100/full.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

L1nux,

Since you get stuck in the boot up sequence, at hotplug, make sure that you do not have PCI hotplug or PCMCIA hotplug enabled in the kernel config.

To rule out any possibility of it being network related, make sure you build your network modules as modules. Modules are not loaded at the stage of the boot.

It could also be APIC and Power Management options. There are kerenl cammand line parametrs to disbale them both, otherwise, it kernel rebuild time.

----------

## L1nux

Hi there , First i tried to make a 10 , half and 10 full and 100 half and 100 full from win2k side but the same problem still stuck.

for my hotpluginng how to compile my ethernet as a module i installed gentoo and it found it by himself.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

L1nux,

since the LiveCD can find your network, you need to identify the module it uses.

Boot the liveCD and do 

```
lsmod
```

write down the output.

Boot your Gentoo and do 

```
lsmod
```

 again. This time, cross off the modules names that appear on the screen.

One of the modules that is not crossed off is your network driver.

Work your way through the list with 

```
modprobe <module_name>

ifconfig
```

Edit - I hit the wrong button ======================

If you get to the end of the list, post the list.

It is possible that your network module has not been built, in which case you will get an error message.

----------

## smart

 *L1nux wrote:*   

> Hi there , First i tried to make a 10 , half and 10 full and 100 half and 100 full from win2k side but the same problem still stuck.
> 
> for my hotpluginng how to compile my ethernet as a module i installed gentoo and it found it by himself.

 

If you only set windows that gives you NOTHING. Both must be equal. Both partners must be set the same. both auto, both 10/half or whatever. why i say try fixed ones is because some NICs don't do auto well.

So if you change your windoze you also need to change your Linux. If it doesn't work with 10/half (under the condsition that both cards support it) you don't need to go on any further.

----------

## L1nux

Hi there, for smart how can i change linux configuration!!!

----------

## L1nux

Hi there,

to NeddySeagoon

I get the lsmod for my gentoo and for the LiveCD and they are as follows:

This is for my gentoo:

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: GF 

parport_pc             24520   0 

parport                22720   0  [parport_pc]

via82cxxx_audio        18392   1 

soundcore               3364   2  [via82cxxx_audio]

ac97_codec              9800   0  [via82cxxx_audio]

8139too                14152   1 

mii                     2160   0  [8139too]

usb-storage            55608   0  (unused)

hid                    12468   0  (unused)

uhci                   23008   0  (unused)

usbcore                55264   1  [usb-storage hid uhci]

************************************************************

This is for the LiveCD

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: GF 

parport_pc             24520   0 

parport                22720   0  [parport_pc]

8139too                14184   1 

mii                     2192   0  [8139too]

floppy                 47004   0  (autoclean)

serial		       48932   0  (autoclean)

isa-pnp                28100   0  (autoclean)[serial]

cloop                  5520    1

usb-storage            59372   0  (unused)

hid                    12564   0  (unused)

uhci                   22944   0  (unused)

usbcore                55712   1  [usb-storage hid uhci]

SO how can i find my eth module.??!!

Thanks alot

----------

## NeddySeagoon

L1nux,

Your network module is 8139too. Since it is loaded both for your liveCD boot and your Gentoo boot, the problem is elsewhere.

What does 

```
ifconfig
```

show?

Is there a listing for eth0. If so, eth0 exists and is known to the kernel, its just not set up.

The content of /etc/conf.d/net may be incorrect. Each line should be commented out except the one that says 

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

. If you have to set your network up manually, you would have done that for the liveCD boot too, so would know what numbers to use where.

Now try 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

 if your network is running, that will stop and start it. If its not running, you will get an error to say so (ignore it) then the network will be restarted.

What does ifconfig say about eth0 now?

Try 

```
ping google.com
```

 and 

```
ping 216.239.37.99
```

If the first one fails but the second one works, you have name resolution problems. Thats easy to fix.

----------

## Kihaji

 *nbensa wrote:*   

> If that doesn't fix this, you'll have to change the IRQ of your NIC/USB host. Unfortunately, I don't know how to do that.
> 
> 

 

Try turning off "OS controlled IRQ's" in the BIOS.

----------

## L1nux

Sorry for being late, but unfortane circumistances.

for ifconfig:

--> /sbin/ifconfig eth0 

L1nuxWorld root # ifconfig eth0 

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:50:BA:8E:79:71 

inet addr:192.168.0.11 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0 

inet6 addr: fe80::250:baff:fe8e:7971/10 Scope:Link 

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0 

TX packets:25 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 

collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:2750 (2.6 Kb) 

Interrupt:11 Base address:0x7000 

am using manual network setting, so do i have to use the same ip's that i get from the LiveCD !? 

for pinging google and it's ip it works because i connect to the internet using modem connection. so i think it is not a name resolution problem.

for /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart am now outside home so when back i will try it and post the results.

thanks alot

----------

## NeddySeagoon

L1nux,

The liveCD does not use manual network setting unless you run a script after boot. It broadcasts for a DHCP server to assign it the IP information it needs.

You can have a mix of automatic an manual if you want but if automatic works, why not use it?

You do not have to use the same IP as the liveCD in your manual setting but the address needs to be in the same subnet and the IP you choose must not already be in use.

If your netmask is 255.0.0.0, the number in the first group must be the same in all your IPs. If your netmask is 255.255.255.0 then the first three groups of numbers must be identical.

You may have a routing problem because you have/can have two network interfaces, one via PPP and your modem and another via your network card. Please post the output of 

```
/sbin/route -n
```

Can you do a sketch (ASCII Art is fine) of your network and the IP addresses you want to use?

----------

## L1nux

Hi there, for my /sbin/route thats the output:

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

217.144.0.167   *               255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         217.144.4.32    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0

default         L1nuxWorld      0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0

hopes this will help.

My network is simple.

Gentoo box with win2k box, gentoo as internet gateway.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

L1nux,

You said that your eth0 was set to

 *Quote:*   

> inet addr:192.168.0.11 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

 and your routing table was set to 

 *Quote:*   

> Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
> 
> 217.144.0.167 * 255.255.255.255 UH 0 0 0 ppp0
> 
> 192.168.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
> ...

 

You may only have a single default route, so remove this one

```
default L1nuxWorld 0.0.0.0 UG 1 0 0 eth0
```

If you want your eth0 network IP addresses to tie up with the route 

```
192.168.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
```

Your eth0 must be set to something in the range 192.168.1.X

and your windows box needs to be set to  192.168.1.Y where X<>Y and 0<X<255 and 0<Y<255. That is X and y must be different and you may not use 0 or 255.

----------

## L1nux

Hi there, am sorry but lately i changed my gentoo ip into 192.168.1.50

and now i will try the configuration u provided and will c what happens

----------

## F.Ultra

Looks like everybody is running around in loops here   :Sad:  The original ip of 192.168.0.x should be OK to use. What I see on the ifconfig is that you have IPv6 enabled, that could be the source of the problem. This is done in /etc/rc.conf

You mentioned earlier that you also had previuslu had problems with gentoo vs a win98 machine, how is things working if you try win98 vs w2k ? Testing that would atleast rule out the cable and the w2k machine.

----------

## L1nux

Hi there, for the IPv6 i removed it from rc.conf but still stuck

for win98 the problem it is set on the same pc that has win2k dual-boot!!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

L1nux,

On the windows PC, set the IP address to 192.168.0.1 

and the netmask to 255.255.255.0

On Gentoo, set eth0 to 192.168.0.2 and the netmask to 255.255.255.0

Make sure you have a route on the Gentoo box like 

```
route add -net 192.168.0.0/24 eth0
```

Plug a crossover cable into the two PCs and ping by IP number.

You are useing a crossover cable or two straight through cables and I hub?

----------

## gt231

Almost the same problem here. However this time is betwee 2 gentoo linux boxes. I've been sharing data between 2 home computers using direct connection with crossover cable for almost 1 year. It was suddenly broken last weekend. 

I've tested almost everything (cable, both interfaces, route -n, netstat -nr, ifconfig). 

When doing ping from one box to another, the packets are actually received by another box's interface (showed in RX and TX with ifconfig), but I'm keep getting "Destination Host Unreachable" when doing ping. 

Just can't figure out what's wrong???

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gt231,

At each end of the link check the following:-

IP addresses

netmasks

(the gateway is not really required)

Check the output of /sbin/route to see how packets are getting routed.

If that doesn't show anything, 

```
emerge tcpdump
```

 and look at the packets arriving from the pings. tcpdumps defualt behavior will be fine.

I would guess that the addressing is messed up at one end, so that packets are arriving (they can't go anywhere else) but they are being rejected because they are wrongly addressed.

----------

## smart

Well, i pretty much lost the overview to this.  :Very Happy: 

Do we currently assume on the HW level things are ok ? Have seen anything work ?

----------

